# Massenumbenennung



## riddler2kone (9. Februar 2002)

Hi!

In einem Ordner habe ich 1720 MP3s. Alle kommen von meienr Mutter. Leider gibts da ein Problem: Alle sehen sola us:

Interpretet___Titel.mp3 (bsp. LimpBizkit___Rollin.mp3)

Wie kann ich ALLE mp3s auf "Interpretet - Titel.mp3" umbenennen? 

PS: Sciher nicht jede einzelnt anklicken und selber umbenennen 

Cya, Daniel


----------



## JustinCaze (11. Februar 2002)

Für Dein Problem gibts ein nettes Tool, mit welchem man sowohl Präfix als auch Suffix mehrerer Dateien in einem Zug umbenennen kann.

Der Clou bei diesem Freeware-Tool ist, das verschiedene Inkrement-Werte und Abfolgen für die Umbenennung eingestellt werden können.  

Ich persönlich könnte auch nicht mehr so richtig, ohne dieses *Cool-Tool* in meinem Portfolio wissend.

Klick to download: http://fileutil.tripod.com/zipfiles/rname-it.zip

Gruß
JC ;-)


----------



## riddler2kone (11. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Vielen Dank!

Aber leider ist der Download nicht verfügbar! Schickst du es mir per eMail ??? Webmaster@LIVE-World.net - Vielen Dank!!!

 Cya, Daniel


----------



## JustinCaze (11. Februar 2002)

Hallo Daniel, 

habe es gerade nochmal probiert. Der Download funktioniert!

JC ;-)


----------



## riddler2kone (11. Februar 2002)

hier:


----------



## JustinCaze (11. Februar 2002)

*@riddler2kone*

Du hast Post. 

Gruß
JC ;-)


----------



## lucki (1. März 2002)

mit acdSee kann man auch massen umbenennungen durchführen


www.acdsee.com 


Lucki


----------



## C.Bird (12. März 2002)

Echt? iwe das ich hab 4.0 Power .. und wie mach ich das jetzt?


----------



## dfd1 (12. März 2002)

Bin wirklich erstaunt von deinem Tool, JustinCaze


----------



## C.Bird (13. März 2002)

Hatte noch keine Zeit zum ausprobieren aber wenn er das sagt wirdds woll suppa sein


----------



## lucki (13. März 2002)

*massenumbenennung in acdsee*

markieren


a) Menü:  bearbeiten -> stapelverarbeitung umbenennen

b) Icons: verwalten ->stapelverarbeitung umbenennen 

c) Tasten:[alt+r]


----------



## C.Bird (14. März 2002)

na dann danke


----------



## Zebulon (16. April 2004)

... und dann gab's da noch so ein Tool, ehemals mit dem Namen Windows Commander und nun heißt's:
*Total Commander Version 6.03*
Hat auch eine nette Option zum flexiblen Umbenennen, ist aber und allerdings Shareware.

Siehe: http://www.ghisler.com/deutsch.htm

Kann darüber hinaus wirklich eine Menge netter Dinge.
Leutz, die Norton Commander kennen (kannten), werden so eine Art guten, alten Bekannten darin wiedererkennen.

MfG, Zebulon


----------

